# How can I post links?



## lulu (Sep 5, 2006)

Admittedly its not a forum question per se, but would improve my abilty to use this forum!  

Can any one tell me how I post links to either pages within this site, or indeed others.

I don't know if this effects how I do it, but I use a MAc not a PC.  Can you tell I am a techniphobe,  

Thank you!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2006)

You have to go to the site you want to link to and highlight the address, then copy it.  (apple-c).

Then go to the reply box on the thread you want to respond to.  Simply, click on the icon of the globe with the chain link located at the top of the reply window.  A window will open.  Paste the link into the window (apple V) and click on OK.


----------



## lulu (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you very much Andy M.


----------

